# nel segno di



## Mister Draken

Hola

Querría saber si la expresión «nel segno di» puede traducirse como:

1) En (el) nombre de
2) Como símbolo de
3) Como señal/signo de 
4) Guiado/a; conducido/a; inspirado/a
5) Bajo el signo de

Frase: Di qui il bizzarro sintagma «esodo di massa». La migrazione attuale si compie *nel segno dell*’individualità. A emigrare non è una comunità, né durante il passaggio del mare si costituisce un popolo. Questo non vuol dire che non si debbano cogliere alcune importanti affinità, senza tuttavia astrarre dalle differenze

Traducción : De aquí el extraño sintagma «éxodo de masas». La migración actual se realiza *guiada por* la individualidad. La que emigra no es una comunidad, ni durante la travesía por el mar se constituye un pueblo. Esto no significa que no se deban captar algunas importantes afinidades, aunque sin abstraer las diferencias.

En el mismo libro hay más ejemplos de «nel segno di/della»

Gracias a todos por la ayuda


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

Ese "nel segno di" para mí indica la característica de la migración. Básicamente dice que la migración actual se caracteriza por la individualidad, tiene come señal distintiva la individualidad.

A lo mejor se puede traducir como: "... se realiza en el sentido de la individualidad" o "en un sentido de individualidad".

Seguro que a otros se les ocurrirá alguna traducción más apropriada, con lo cual esperemos otras opiniones.

Edito para aportar unos ejemplos sacados de: nel segno della - Traduzione in spagnolo - esempi italiano | Reverso Context , de manera que puedas entender mejor el sentido de la expresión italiana (por supuesto toma con pinzas las traducciones automáticas al castellano).


----------



## Neuromante

En el signo de
Con la marca de


----------



## Mister Draken

Muchas gracias a todos.

Creo que también podría ser:

en aras de
en pos de (en busca o seguimiento de).


Otra frase del mismo libro así lo confirmaría, pero no sé si las reglas del foro me permiten añadirla aquí. ¿Puedo hacerlo, señores/as moderadores/as, a fin de que este hilo sirva ahora y en el futuro a más usuarios? Espero su respuesta. Gracias


----------



## Ciprianus

TheCrociato91 said:


> ...tiene come señal distintiva la individualidad.


----------



## Mister Draken

¿caracterizada por?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

...en base a...


----------



## lorenzos

"En el signo de" y "bajo el signo de" non vanno bene?
Ho cercato "en el signo de" e (non con la _individualida _ma con la _santitad_) ci sono molti risultati


----------



## Ciprianus

En castellano " nel segno della santitá" se dice "*bajo* el signo de la santidad".


----------



## lorenzos

Mah...  
""Bajo el signo de expansión" así como otras perlas, p.ej. "En clave de expansión" "a nivel de expansión" son expresiones cursis y de pésimo gusto," bajo el signo de expansión?


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

...en virtud a...


----------



## Mister Draken

pepitoHorizonte said:


> ...en virtud a...



No me parece que haya causa ni consecuencia.

en virtud de

1. loc. prepos. A consecuencia de o por resultado de.

«En base a» no se recomienda en castellano (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas):

«*Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente en base a, en la que las preposiciones en y a no están justificadas*: _«La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano _in base a,_ única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice _on the basis of_ y en francés _sur la base de».
_

Gracias, de todos modos.


----------



## Mister Draken

lorenzos said:


> "En el signo de" y "bajo el signo de" non vanno bene?
> Ho cercato "en el signo de" e (non con la _individualida _ma con la _santitad_) ci sono molti risultati



Pensaba que "bajo el signo de" podía ser un calco del italiano; los argentinos tenemos muchísimos «préstamos» del italiano (por más que obvias razones) y muy a menudo no somos conscientes de ello.

Sin embargo, seguí buscando y encontré una fuente que creo que nadie podrá cuestionar: la presentación en 2010 de la _Ortografía_ de la Real Academia Española. Allí pone:

«La preparación de cualquiera de las obras académicas, ya sea la Ortografía, la Gramática o el Diccionario, incluidas las ediciones de mayor éxito editorial y de mayor reconocimiento, se realiza *bajo el signo de la* renovación y de la perfección».  http://www.rae.es/sites/default/files/1ortografia_espanola_2010.pdf


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Mister Draken said:


> No me parece que haya causa ni consecuencia.
> 
> en virtud de
> 
> 1. loc. prepos. A consecuencia de o por resultado de.
> 
> «En base a» no se recomienda en castellano (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas):
> 
> «*Sí es censurable la locución de sentido equivalente en base a, en la que las preposiciones en y a no están justificadas*: _«La petición se hizo en base a investigaciones policiales españolas»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 1.10.87). Podría tratarse de un calco del italiano _in base a,_ única lengua de nuestro entorno en la que se documenta —desde finales del siglo xix— esta locución, ya que en inglés se dice _on the basis of_ y en francés _sur la base de».
> _
> 
> Gracias, de todos modos.


Exacto, gracias.


----------

